# StubbyDog's Rescue Dog of the Week



## StubbyDog (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey everyone, my name is Snoop. I'm here in Louisville, Kentucky at Metro Animal Services. I've had kind of a rough life, luckily I came into the shelter where I got some serious TLC. Now, I'm all healed up and ready to roll! I'm a happy-go-lucky guy and I'd love to take long strolls ...in the park with you! Wont you take me home? I'd make a good alarm system, I mean come on- look at my ears, I can hear ANYTHING! I hope I can get adopted as quickly as last week's dog, I'm ready to get outta here! If you are interested in taking me for a spin, and hopefully loving me forever, contact Amy Rock for more information @ http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000226987410, or call the shelter directly at 502-574-5511

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=491790&fbid=157833814229494&id=111692202176989


----------

